# Rxm



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyboby used a type of knockdown called RXM? Used in commercial and government environments.

http://www.tmpratt.com/rxmtexture.asp


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Tonyg,
Never used nor heard of Rxm. Checked out the site, appears to be interesting. Liked to hear more about it, maybe someone here has used it and can give us their take on it.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Never heard of it... but it sounds interesting.

Ha! here we go again... better living through chemistry!

Firefighters really go into some toxic situations any more...
Plastic buildings with plastic furnishings.

There's not much stone, mortar, and wood anymore, painted w milk and mineral oxides...

I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been courting a GC that does 100% gov work. RXM is a knockdown that the DOD has gone to for their baracks and such. It has also been used in the hotel industry I believe. It is a three step application with a base, synthetic texture with knockdown, and latex acrylic top coat. I almost had the opportunity to put a bid in last spring of sizable Navy barracks, a conversion into a military temporary stay hotel, and plan on working back into the bidders list this spring. 

Just trying to do a little more homework and looking for more than what the specs can give me.


----------

